# Build a smoke generator?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Any one know to build a smoke generator big enough to smoke? I see a couple on YouTube that really work. Frankly, my Bachmann and Aristo's are pathetic. See if this link works to see real smoke! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-4l4qIdNjc


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd read up the many smoke threads that have been on recently, and see what you think of the Harbor Models one, there's several threads, and it puts out huge volumes of smoke. 

You could also get an MTH, although the parts are sometimes out of stock. 

Greg


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is the smoke generator Greg was talking about. I haven't seen these in trains, but in a couple of R/C ships and they really put out some smoke. 

http://www.harbormodels.com/site08/main_pages/smoker.htm 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's been posts of it in locos on this site... I'm just too tired to do the search for Cap'n Bill... these were all fairly recent. Manfred and Larry showed them 

Greg


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I see there are a number of commercial generators out there, including the Massoth 'pulse' unit ($159). What I had in mind was a 'how to' on building one's own version, similar to what the Youtube video shows. I did find a good representation of a homemade unit on an RC car site


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From the youtube video: 

"Currently the thing is powered by battery (10Amp, 18V) that makes the two resistors glow light red when oil is running short. It would probably even cause fire if I wouldn't take care. So this is really only for few runs under observation!" 

"The smoke﻿ generator is self made: a resistor with fiber glas around it that transports the oil to the resistor where it transforms to smoke. The principle is the same as it is in all factory built ones. The housing is made of plexiglas which is heat resistant to some extend. I think I'll have to change this to aloy because this smoke generator becomes really hot. " 

I think this could be somewhat dangerous if you are not familiar with electronics and mechanical design. 

Regards, Greg


----------

